# Am I banned from Abu Dhabi and the UAE



## aoibh (Mar 20, 2012)

I signed a contract with the Abu Dhabi education council last year for a teaching post in Abu Dhabi but then I pulled out at the last minute. The e tickets for my husband and child and I arrived but a family problem had arisen so I phoned the recruitment agency and told them I wasn't going. They were fine about it.Now a year later things are sorted and I would like to find a teaching job in Abu Dhabi or any part of the UAE but I read on another site about being banned for life under UAE labour law for doing what I did namely not honouring a contract.Anyone have any information about any restrictions there might be or how could I find out if I am banned.Should I ring the embassy any ideas?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You never actually were issued the visa, as were not in the uae to get the medical and go through the process. You shouldnt have any type of ban.


----------

